# Used car advice



## barryd

Im going to have to replace our ancient Golf Diesel soon (well I might keep it as well) so have been thinking about replacements.

I wont be buying new or nearly new so its going to be probably ten years old. Ive had that Golf a decade or more and its been a great car.

My thoughts were

1. Another Golf. Probably a Mk5 2 litre TDI (140bhp version)
2. Honda Civic 2.2 deisel
3. Nissan Micra diesel or similar super mini. Maybe Toyota Yaris Diesel.

I like the look of the Civic and they are a bit nippy by all accounts but they are stuffed with electronic wizardry which worries me as its stuff on an older car that may go wrong and be expensive to replace.

The 2 litre TDI Golf sounds a safer bet but a bit boring.

Loved our old Nissan Micra until it got written off. Superb reliability and 60+ mpg but am I right in thinking the smaller diesel engines were not designed to do mega miles and the bigger ones like the Golf and Honda were / are so a low mileage example of a super mini diesel would be a better bet?

Any thoughts on those models or advice?


----------



## fatbuddha

of those 3 I'd go with the Golf - boring yes, but pretty reliable and always a market out there for one.

alternatively why not look at a SUV like an early Qashqai, Kuga etc. we have a 66 reg Kuga which is solid and does a good job on ****e roads. boring, yes, but reliable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Golf, or most of the VAG group Barry, reknown for reliability, only down side is insurance is a bit more expensive due to higher parts costs.

We have this old 2002 A6 2.5 V6, goes like stink and bomb proof, hi 30s mpg, but a hoot to drive.


----------



## barryd

Dammit! Sensible answers. I quite like the sound of the space age Civic but the Golf is probably the best bet. The fact that my current one has been pretty much Barry proof for over ten years speaks volumes. 

I dont want an SUV though. Too big and Im just not a fan.

Ive noticed on Autotrader that nearly all the cars are traders now. Thats ok as ill probably buy from a garage but wondered where all the private sales are going on. Ebay?


----------



## fatbuddha

barryd said:


> Dammit! Sensible answers. I quite like the sound of the space age Civic but the Golf is probably the best bet. The fact that my current one has been pretty much Barry proof for over ten years speaks volumes.
> 
> *I dont want an SUV though. Too big and Im just not a fan.*
> 
> Ive noticed on Autotrader that nearly all the cars are traders now. Thats ok as ill probably buy from a garage but wondered where all the private sales are going on. Ebay?


go and drive something like I mentioned - I don't think you'll find them too big. more like a more upright version of what you currently drive - and much easier to get in and out of. as long as you avoid the Chelsea tractor varieties of SUV (X5, Range Rover, Q7 etc) they drive much like a standard car.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't even bother looking on Autotrader now except to verify prices of private sales, I think most of us can with a decent test drive tell if a car is any good or not, rust isn't really a worry anymore unless it's been badly abused, MOT info tells a lot of it's history, at least if it wasn't wound back in its first 3 years, the rest is seat of the pants stuff, first do like it, then does it all feel tight, then it's down to toys n price.


----------



## barryd

fatbuddha said:


> go and drive something like I mentioned - I don't think you'll find them too big. more like a more upright version of what you currently drive - and much easier to get in and out of. as long as you avoid the Chelsea tractor varieties of SUV (X5, Range Rover, Q7 etc) they drive much like a standard car.


I wont be spending that much but I just dont see the need for an SUV. I used to drive sports cars and stuff you could fling about a bit so even a Golf is a bit bulky and lardy to me really. I also want something that will do 50+mpg. Both the Golf and the Honda will. The Hondas no slouch either although hardly a race car. 0-60 in 8sec I think and about 130 flat out. Not that performance bothers me that much these days but it would be good to have something to get past the tourists a bit quicker that wont need filling up ever five minutes.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't even bother looking on Autotrader now except to verify prices of private sales, I think most of us can with a decent test drive tell if a car is any good or not, rust isn't really a worry anymore unless it's been badly abused, MOT info tells a lot of it's history, at least if it wasn't wound back in its first 3 years, the rest is seat of the pants stuff, first do like it, then does it all feel tight, then it's down to toys n price.


Where would you look then? Ebay?

I dont mind buying private but if I dont like the look of them I walk away. The Golf we had is 20 years old now and Im the second owner. The family we bought it off had it from new and were friends of a friend and seemed genuine. Actually it has a private Reg. Can you flog them if I scrap the car?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Where would you look then? Ebay?
> 
> I dont mind buying private but if I dont like the look of them I walk away. The Golf we had is 20 years old now and Im the second owner. The family we bought it off had it from new and were friends of a friend and seemed genuine. Actually it has a private Reg. Can you flog them if I scrap the car?


Sorry yes, Ebay every time nowadays, I prefer it anyway as you can save your searches, so get a message when something turns up, pictures tend to be better, descriptions a better, well sometimes   you do get dealers of course, but less so, Gumtree is always worth a look too, they aren't all rogues, even Preloved, for older stuff.

As for walking away, good ploy to get the price down, bird in the hand and all that.


----------



## 747

Where you live you need a little Grey Ferguson Tractor. :laugh:


----------



## billybilbo

I have a toyota yaris diesel it has done more miles than the star ship enterprise and still returns 60+ mpg on a run.Its a 2009 so has the digital speedo in the middle of the dash.I Wax oil and service it every year and its still going strong I would have another tomorrow.


----------



## xgx

Is there any way of checking if the car has a 'log book loan' on it?


----------



## fatbuddha

1dr said:


> Is there any way of checking if the car has a 'log book loan' on it?


https://hpicheck.com/


----------



## barryd

Trouble is there is never naff all near here that suits the bill. You end up trailing off to Leeds or Newcastle on what usually turns out to be a wild goose chase. I always think I ask the right questions starting with "does everything work such as the AC?". Oh yes they say when in fact its a trade in and they have no doubt never looked at it. So you drive 60 miles only to find out actually, no everything doesnt work. So I am trying to narrow my searches down to around 15 miles which is pretty much Darlington and Bishop Auckland area and there isnt much choice.

Still, Im not in a hurry.


----------



## fatbuddha

barryd said:


> Trouble is there is never naff all near here that suits the bill. You end up trailing off to Leeds or Newcastle on what usually turns out to be a wild goose chase. I always think I ask the right questions starting with "does everything work such as the AC?". Oh yes they say when in fact its a trade in and they have no doubt never looked at it. So you drive 60 miles only to find out actually, no everything doesnt work. So I am trying to narrow my searches down to around 15 miles which is pretty much Darlington and Bishop Auckland area and there isnt much choice.
> 
> *Still, Im not in a hurry.*


much like the same with a replacement motorhome eh?? :wink2:


----------



## Lancs Steve

If you liked the Golf then why not go for a Skoda Octavia? Same parent company, based on the Golf, just cheaper and more reliable (according to Which) - we like ours!! And please don't start the 1960's Skoda jokes and show your age.......

Steve


----------



## coppo

Yaris diesel, wonderful cars, really reliable and 66 combined, 72mpg on a long motorway run.


----------



## GEMMY

You could always buy a new one Barry, price after haggling, warranty, what more could you ask for.?

tony


----------



## Bobmarley3

barryd said:


> Where would you look then? Ebay?
> Actually it has a private Reg. Can you flog them if I scrap the car?


Take the private reg off and put it onto your new one. It doesn't cost that much. Jools


----------



## barryd

Actually I thought about taking the private Reg off when I got it. Why would anyone put a meaningless private Reg on a Golf? I dont want it.

No point in buying new Tony just to lose a load of money. I paid £1800 for the current one in 2007 when it was 8 years old and its never ever let me down, it was our third car then and used as a run around, now its the only one we have. It cost £400 to get through its test in December though and it really is starting to fall to bits now otherwise I would keep it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

£400 seems reasonable if it still fits, you can get the scrappage allowance for a new one, maybe look at personal leasing, you have lots of choices.

Nowt wrong with old Skodas, we used to go fishing in a mates old rear engined one, it'd go anywhere, wind rain or snow it always got us home, never see em now, wonder if they went up in value.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The only one on Ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Skoda-13...366811?hash=item48a5cdb39b:g:nAEAAOSwjodaKQjk


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The only one on Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Skoda-13...366811?hash=item48a5cdb39b:g:nAEAAOSwjodaKQjk


£7K? For a Skoda. Were they ever that much new?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno, but that one is a bit spesh like, cept for zorst.


----------



## listerdiesel

My needs are more towards the towing weight than anything else, so we have the V8 Landies, but another Golf would seem the sensible route for Barry.

Peter


----------



## barryd

I think so. I'll go and look at a couple of these new fangled Golfs from ten years ago then. This one knows the games up I think. There is an intermittent rattle from underneath, a clicking noise when it turns over (worse and slow to turn over when cold but always starts), abs light comes on but it's just s dodgy sensor, dash lights don't work so I rigged my own led light up which passed an mot , radio is knackered, front tyres go down slowly but no pucture. Time to retire it I feel


----------



## dghr272

Perhaps some here, various ages and prices.

https://www.newsnow.co.uk/classifieds/cars-vans-for-sale/darlington--volkswagen-golf?s=price

Terry


----------



## Drew

dghr272 said:


> Perhaps some here, various ages and prices.
> 
> https://www.newsnow.co.uk/classifieds/cars-vans-for-sale/darlington--volkswagen-golf?s=price
> 
> Terry


They are far to expensive Terry, He's after a freebie.


----------



## barryd

Not really. I Figured £2-3K for a 2.0 litre GT TDI (140bhp) Golf. Maybe 2005-7 with 100K on the clock. Should be good for 5 to 10 years with a fair wind. 

I saw a Sirocco in Barnard castle just now and a diesel. Looked nice but the prices are a bit steep. I think its just a Golf with a coupe body although not what I Would have traditionally called a Coupe. 

I could spend more but whats the point? I only do about six to eight thousand miles a year now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Always fancied a Scirocco, lovely shape, goes like stink, Peugeot 409 too


----------



## fatbuddha

> Always fancied a Scirocco, lovely shape,


the Corrado was much better. we had 2 of them, a G60 and then the limited edition VR6 Storm (only 190 of them made). problem was that VW didn't sell enough Corrados in Germany - the UK was their biggest market - so they stopped making them after a few years.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Always fancied a Scirocco, lovely shape, goes like stink, Peugeot 409 too


I Think the diesel Scirocco is exactly the same engine and performance as the Golf GT TDi. Just looks like it might be faster. Ive had some proper fast cars in the past but Im not too bothered about that as there are too many speed cameras now. Something with a bit more overtaking ooomph wouldnt go a miss though. The current Golf is just 90bhp and you do have to ring its neck a bit to get past the rubber necker tourists up here. It leaves a lovely cloud of smoke in your wake though if you really do floor it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Diesel injection right after the turbo has a more profound effect


----------



## Mrplodd

If you do low mileage why not look at something a bit different? Like an older Audi A8, fabulous car but it does have “a bit of a thirst” but what a car!! or an XJ6 etc. 

Rather than premium money for a Golf take a look at some of the Seat’s, same floorpan, same drive train, MUCH lower price like the Skoda’s. My son ran an Octavia VRS for nearly 10years, never faltered and boy it was seriously quick. The standard Octavia is a firm favourite with Taxi firms round here. The Fabia is a reasonable set of wheels as well.

Rather than get fixated on a particular car why not decide on your budget and THEN look to see what that can buy you?

Also try some of your local dealers, they often take in “older” cars in part ex and will shift them on for what it owes them (which CAN be very little)

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Or

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LEXUS-LS...452850?hash=item4d69058b72:g:oD8AAOSwlptaJpf2


----------



## barryd

No I think its a bit daft going for an old big luxury car (was the lexus a joke Kev?  ) because if they go wrong they will go expensively wrong. Stuff like tyres and brakes which I Go through faster than the average bear will cost more. Golf is about as big as I would want to go. I like the Civic 2.2 but ive not driven one yet and all the electronics and gadgets put me off as even though its a Honda I Dont reckon gadgets are built to last anymore. I live out in the sticks so need something not too big, a bit agile and with enough welly for safe overtaking but for the odd motorway journey down south wont feel like hard work either. From what I Can gather the some of the Seats and Skodas components are not up to the same scratch as VW but I Stand to be corrected on that one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The one 400 voted the most reliable car ever.

We looked at civics, not impressed at all, really wanted one, tried four, and bought the Kia cee'd 3 pro, much better car.


----------



## barryd

Yes but Kia sounds like a tropical drink Kev. Will it last 10 years and are they £2-3k?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was a good car Barry, nice looking, frugal, quick with good handling, 7 year warranty, had a year left when we got it, never let us down, leather, cruise control, A/C we looked for another but got blinded by that bloody Jaaaaag, which turned out to be a pile.

Quick look on tablet only.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263349762898


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Radio player was really good, and took mp3 cds, fer yer toons, and has a iPhone socket, and a usb one , ours was a 58 plate, later ones have sat nag too.


----------



## patp

We loved our Toyota Yaris. Only changed it because poor old dog could not jump into the back any more. We got her a ramp but found out that the steep angle was not good for her either! 
Had to get the god awful Berlingo with a low rear threshold. Fantastic from the practical point of view but hated driving it. Would get another Yaris tomorrow if the current dog was not old and creaky too....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've tried these microcars, but decided we'd rather pay a bit more to run it and at last be able to breathe, we also seem to find ourselves carting stuff around, this A6 is a really lovely car, but it is baba at carrying stuff, no hatch and the seat are fixed


----------



## barryd

I just dunno if I could buy something called a Kia Ceed. WTF were they thinking calling a car that? Reads ok though although at only 88hp and Golf size I cant see how it will be that nippy Kev.

2010 model for the price of a 2005 Golf though. Its still called a Ceed though innit?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well you have to get the right model and it is Cee apostrophe d Cee'd   you have to go for the Pro Cee'd 3 pro, 135BHP on our model, it does stick very well, as you've found if you don't get the cooking version it's a bit lack lustre, we thought as you 88 shetlands are crap, but the Pro Cee'd was the only one we could afford due to it's age at the main dealer, I was gobsmacked at how it went.

Loved the clever name though, Pro Cee'd as in go, or go like EFF


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well you have to get the right model and it is Cee apostrophe d Cee'd   you have to go for the Pro Cee'd 3 pro, 135BHP on our model, it does stick very well, as you've found if you don't get the cooking version it's a bit lack lustre, we thought as you 88 shetlands are crap, but the Pro Cee'd was the only one we could afford due to it's age at the main dealer, I was gobsmacked at how it went.
> 
> Loved the clever name though, Pro Cee'd as in go, or go like EFF


This one. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...=distance&advertising-location=at_cars&page=1

Looks like a lot of car for not much money but its a bit of an unknown really. Reviews are not bad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was a great car, but Liz gets panicky after we've had a car for 3 years, we had a perfick Honda accord estate, not a damned thing wrong with it, but we traded it for the Pro Cee'd, which also had sod all wrong with it, PX'd it for the Jaaaaag which did have lots wrong with it, got our money back though, however we got £3k for the Kia, that one linked, has the 2.0 litre engine ours was only 1.6.

I'd whip over and see what PX you can get for the old golf, do a test drive, then at least you'll have more than a bit of info to work from.


----------



## barryd

i dont think its worth part exing the old Golf Kev.  Ill start an ebay auction for a laugh for it at 99p. I would have thought January, walking in with pound notes would get me a better deal.

Im still fancying the Honda Civic even though its full of technology. I had a civic years ago and it was superb. I also had a Honda Prelude 2.2 Vtec (the one that looked like the Night Rider car) for a few years and I did 40000 miles a year in that and it was fantastic. Never let me down, stuck to the road like sh1t to a blanket and was proper quick. To be honest if I get a car and it proves to be a good un I dont see the point in changing it until it starts to fall apart like this one is. Its actually a 99 our Golf, I thought it was a 98 but checked on the DVLA site and it comes up 99. 172000 miles. Just run in really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

PX is always worth it, they just punt it to auction and write it off for tax

The Civics we tested were quite uncomfortable to drive, very stiff, awful rear suspension, seat not that nice either, the Civic R is good but not cheap, and I'm an Honda man of old, had one of the early Civics in the 80s, cracking bits of kit, had another in the 90s, 4 accords, always fancied a Prelude, the early low squat ones, and a leg end would have been nice, but then I go into the Audi 80's the A4's.

I think our 3 best cars over the last 10 years have been the Accord, the Kia and this Audi A6, we've also had a couple of MX5s, a Audi A4 soft top, and a Ford Puma, which was great fun til it rusted to death.

As I said go for drive look at the Kia, nowt to lose really, bet they offer you £500 for yours.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> PX is always worth it, they just punt it to auction and write it off for tax
> 
> The Civics we tested were quite uncomfortable to drive, very stiff, awful rear suspension, seat not that nice either, the Civic R is good but not cheap, and I'm an Honda man of old, had one of the early Civics in the 80s, cracking bits of kit, had another in the 90s, 4 accords, always fancied a Prelude, the early low squat ones, and a leg end would have been nice, but then I go into the Audi 80's the A4's.
> 
> I think our 3 best cars over the last 10 years have been the Accord, the Kia and this Audi A6, we've also had a couple of MX5s, a Audi A4 soft top, and a Ford Puma, which was great fun til it rusted to death.
> 
> As I said go for drive look at the Kia, nowt to lose really, *bet they offer you £500 for yours*.


If they do I would be interested to know what discount they would give me for cash as its not worth £500 I am sure.

This was my worst car and at the same time the best. Fecking nightmare but would pass anything other than a garage. 

Thats Mrs D sat in it on the beach.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh yes nearly bought one of those, then had a look on Parkers guide, decided best left where it was


----------



## dghr272

Jeez Barry that test drive ended badly.:grin2:

Terry


----------



## barryd

Nah if I had been driving it would have been much worse.

Look what I did to Mrs D's poor old "Bug Eye"  Well I say "I", that coach on the right did all the damage but of course I was driving it so its always been "my fault"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Was in that farm shop not long ago.


----------



## barryd

Been looking at some pointers for what to watch out for on the VW Golf 2.0 TDI and a lot are saying they are not as reliable as the old 1.9 TDI which is what I have. The opinions on the 2.2 Honda engine are much better but then its a much rarer car I suspect.


----------



## bilbaoman

Ask alonso about Honda engines


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

1.9 was a much better engine by far, last outfit I worked for had company cars, they all but one got new VW Passats with the fancy 2.0 engine, but one rep said most of his area was in rough places so he'd stick with his old car, he'd never break down and got better MPG and it was nicer to drive, all the new reps cars were in the office half the time, car at the dealers, they didn't have enough loan cars to go round.


----------



## barryd

bilbaoman said:


> Ask alonso about Honda engines


Who? Good or bad?


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Who? Good or bad?


You've definitely grown out of your boy racer suit then. :wink2:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/formula-...ed-re-sign-mclaren-team-ditches-honda-engine/

Terry


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> You've definitely grown out of your boy racer suit then. :wink2:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/formula-...ed-re-sign-mclaren-team-ditches-honda-engine/
> 
> Terry


Ah. That Alonso. I was off searching the fecking members database FFS! 

I wouldnt say ive grown out of my boy racer suit quite yet just that there is very little point in wearing it in a Golf TDI 90hp.  It might be best that I stick with something with the performance of a crippled sloth really.

The reviews of the Civic say its a bit nippy though. 0-60 in 8 sec or so and 130 on the unrestricted Autobahn between Gretna and Glasgow (M74).

Toyota Yaris might be best.


----------



## coppo

I have just been conned out of my Yaris diesel.

Went for MOT and garage quoted £400 to get through, brakes, tyres, a couple more things.

We ummed and arrghed and Caz then went out and bought another car so I am driving hers. In the meantime the garage offered us £220 for the car so we took it, what a pillock I am.

2005 55 plate 130,000 miles never put a foot wrong in all that time.

We've been had good and proper.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kin hell Paul, tell em you've decided to keep it as your daughter wants it or some other plausible excuse, and never go there again.


----------



## coppo

Too late now Kev, deed is done, it looks like it was worth about £800 in good order so lost a few hundred quid, used care are worth hardly anything these days.

It was the reliability of the yaris that I loved over the years, stick some fuel in and mid sixties to the gallon, £30 road tax.


----------



## barryd

coppo said:


> I have just been conned out of my Yaris diesel.
> 
> Went for MOT and garage quoted £400 to get through, brakes, tyres, a couple more things.
> 
> We ummed and arrghed and Caz then went out and bought another car so I am driving hers. In the meantime the garage offered us £220 for the car so we took it, what a pillock I am.
> 
> 2005 55 plate 130,000 miles never put a foot wrong in all that time.
> 
> We've been had good and proper.


Ferk!!! Is it a done deal? Your only up the road an all. Has it got a roof missing or something?


----------



## coppo

barryd said:


> Ferk!!! Is it a done deal? Your only up the road an all. Has it got a roof missing or something?


Yes done a couple of weeks before Christmas, one of the staff at the garage has got it to use for her boyfriend apparently.

If only you had put this thread on a bit earlier, excellent condition, not a bit of rust as well. Best car we have ever had.


----------



## barryd

There must have been something wrong though. £220!! I bet I could get that for this hunk of junk as it has a years test on it now. I'm going to look at a Yaris maybe next week. Ok it's a 2008 but it's nearly £3k! 

We're you pissed or something?


----------



## coppo

Probably pissed yes, it was a mistake but we got a good deal on another car.

Took into a garage, stoneacre at Meadowfield Durham to look at another yaris and get a px, they offered me £150 for it, seriously.


----------



## coppo

Best way to buy a car is knowing someone who is selling private.

I bought a Peugeot 306 estate 1.9 diesel 1998 a few years ago for £300 from someone at work, one of the best cars we ever had, brilliant engine, serviced it myself it was that easy. Regarded as one of the finest engines ever produced.

It was immaculate, until some dozy bleeding woman in a land rover discovery rammed straight into me whilst I was stationary at a roundabout, total write off.


----------



## barryd

coppo said:


> Best way to buy a car is knowing someone who is selling private.
> 
> I bought a Peugeot 306 estate 1.9 diesel 1998 a few years ago for £300 from someone at work, one of the best cars we ever had, brilliant engine, serviced it myself it was that easy. Regarded as one of the finest engines ever produced.
> 
> It was immaculate, until some dozy bleeding woman in a land rover discovery rammed straight into me whilst I was stationary at a roundabout, total write off.


Thats what happened to the little Micra in the photo. Brilliant car and never went wrong until that coach shortened it waiting to turn right into the farm shop.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

coppo said:


> Probably pissed yes, it was a mistake but we got a good deal on another car.
> 
> Took into a garage, stoneacre at Meadowfield Durham to look at another yaris and get a px, they offered me £150 for it, seriously.


We took the Kia to a Kia dealer to PX for the later version of the same car, bastards offered £1000, we though err No, we got £2000 in PX for the 06 Jaaaag POC, they sold it the next day for £3200.

Never ever take the offer before looking at the meerkat.


----------



## barryd

Part ex I reckon is a bit of a con heavily weighed in favour of the dealer. If someone offers me a £1000 for my car which is pretty much worth £200 then chances are thats the discount I would have got if I walked in waving pound notes. Probably do better negotiating a deal for cash and sticking the old one on Ebay at 99p auction although Im not sure I can be arsed with the hassle. I was going to keep it as a second car but I fear the way its behaving that its about to die at any moment.


----------



## barryd

Did someone mention Skodas? 

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...3000&fuel-type=Diesel&postcode=dl117hh&page=1

Bit of an old banger and not much to look at but for the price of a half decent Puter.

There is method in the madness though. My very clever and mechanical next door neighbour has one and a Yaris. 

I bet thats the same engine thats in my Mk4 Golf. Would have another one of them as they sound more reliable than the Mk5 but I Cant find one!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Did you pick it up yet?


----------



## barryd

Don't be daft, I've not even looked at it or any others. Still thinking about it. mrs D decided she would like a toy car like a C1 or Aygo last night. I'm not even sure I would fit in one.


----------



## Matchlock

barryd said:


> Don't be daft, I've not even looked at it or any others. Still thinking about it. mrs D decided she would like a toy car like a C1 or Aygo last night. I'm not even sure I would fit in one.


Karen has a C1 and she is quite happy with it, seems reliable as well.
I have driven it ONCE! but think I will stick with my Mazda 3.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Don't be daft, I've not even looked at it or any others. Still thinking about it. mrs D decided she would like a toy car like a C1 or Aygo last night. I'm not even sure I would fit in one.


I'd do it while it's still drivable though or you'll be stuck with it.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Don't be daft, I've not even looked at it or any others. Still thinking about it. mrs D decided she would like a toy car like a C1 or Aygo last night. I'm not even sure I would fit in one.


Don't be sucked into that one; she is trying to get you on a reduction cycle>

But then where would you find room for Leffe, Cheese and chips?:surprise:

Resist! You know it makes sense.

Also if you do reduce, there will be no excuse to go to the gym thus separating you from your adoring totty fans - and wasting your subscription.

No don't thank me for my mature advice young man.


----------



## barryd

We had a look at one while in town just now. You couldnt have even fitted a 4 pack of Leffe and a wedge of Brie in the boot. Cute little thing and would have suited Mrs D or "A Borrower" but totally unpractical. 

Im still hankering after one of the sporty Civics so might go and look at a couple of them. Insurance is due on the Golf on Tuesday so that makes it all a PIA.


----------



## TeamRienza

I think she is angling after an A frame or trailer as well as an Aygo or C1. Perhaps you have scared the Bjesis out of her on that scooter!

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Scares me in his bike vids, no attention span, looks everywhere, but the road.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We looked a the MG3 today as we were passing the dealer, no the best car, but the numbers are not too bad to live with, £169 down, £169 a month for 60 months £10,140 http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/mg/mg3


----------



## barryd

Not a very good review Kev.

As for getting an A Frame. Mrs D likes being on the back of the scooter and I like making her scream.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I didn't expect much to be honest, it was just the same dealer we got the Kia from, and they were very honest with us, so thought it worth a look, it depends on what you want from a car I suppose.


----------



## barryd

Im still looking. The Honda civic I looked at was Dog rough and I suspect at the ball park price range I am looking at they will all be well hammered. Advice on the 2 litre TDI Golf is that they are just not as good as the old 1.9 mk4. I almost bought a Nissan Pixo but it sold before I could get my mits on it. I had a test drive in a Citroen C1 which was awful and a Fiesta Diesel ECOnetic or other which I loved but advice on that is that the eco filter Particulator thing can cost a fortune to replace and it was about the mileage they go wrong, plus turbo trouble.

So I am going to look at these tomorrow. The first one is a right odd ball (Hyundai Getz 1.5 TD CDX+) and probably one of the most undesirable cars on the planet but I like that idea as reading the reviews Hyundai have a pretty good reputation now for reliability but nobody wants this model so its cheap as chips but this one is a 109hp version, weighs not very much so should chuff along quite well. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...pe=Diesel&radius=1500&postcode=dl117hh&page=1

And the other one in the same area is a Toyota Aygo. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...t=distance&postcode=dl117hh&model=AYGO&page=1

Now thats the same as the C1 I tried but I was put off that because it was noisy and the steering was just not right. I know they are basically the same car but thought I would give it a go.

Im really hankering after a Fiat 500 now though. Mechanic reckons they are a bit of a nightmare to work on though. Seen this one. Gay as a box of frogs but quirky. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ion=at_cars&postcode=dl117hh&make=FIAT&page=1

Any advice on the two above though appreciated. Bloke selling the Hyundai is a retired ex car salesman and sounds a really helpful genuine type. Its been a pleasure to talk to him after dealing with either a load of Swiss Tonys in the main dealers and shady Arthur Daileys in the back streets.


----------



## Gellyneck

The Getz
Got a Santa Fe and was blethering to one of the mechanics when it was in for a warranty repair a couple of years back about a small run around for the son.
Spoke quite highly of the Getz as easyish to work on, cheap road tax, (from memory) no cam belt as chain driven, etc.......

The Aygo
£600+ for the name? Would it be able to pull you out of bed?

The 500
Don't be silly! Overpriced girlie toy car. One step up from a Noddy car at the fairground.


----------



## barryd

I liked Noddy's car though. At least you wouldnt lose that Fiat in a big car park.

Ill see what this one is like tomorrow. Im sick of looking to be honest and will probably just buy one of the above to put an end to it. 

Im getting a bit desperate now though, I said I wasnt in a hurry but there is clearly something up with the old Golf. It knows its time is up so has started turning over really slowly and shorting the electrics when its really cold. It always goes though but reluctantly and its overdue a service now.


----------



## Gellyneck

Glue a traffic cone to the top of any car and you won't lose that in a car park either! Tee hee.


----------



## barryd

Ive had two fiats in my motoring life. A fiat Strada which I bought for £180 off my neighbour and sold about a year later for £200. Nothing worked on it. You had to park it pointing down a hill otherwise no fuel got to the carb or something and it wouldnt start. It was possibly the worst car ever made. I also had a Fiat Coupe which was as fast as a Porsche but was a death trap and a nightmare to keep on the road but it was a fun, project car really. Mrs D killed it eventually. The 500 just looks like a combination of fun and hopefully both frugal and reliable but if my past experience of Fiat is anything to go by I should avoid it really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd not eve bother going to look Barry, no comparison to a glof, see if you can find a low mileage mk4.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Look at these Barfs.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-se...40000&maximum-mileage=100000&fuel-type=Diesel


----------



## barryd

There is nothing I would call local though Kev. Some of them are almost as old as mine though as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Out some effort in lad, some nice cars there, they won't come to you will they, not every one rags theirs about and the mileages are all sub 100k


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Out some effort in lad, some nice cars there, they won't come to you will they, not every one rags theirs about and the mileages are all sub 100k


I would rather keep it reasonably local as its a PIA otherwise. 9 times out of 10 at this price bracket they turn out to be duffers or rejected for one reason or another. You could spend all week driving around the country. Then you have to go back and pick it up or if something goes wrong go back.

Durham tomorrow, about 20 miles or so. Thats far enough. That Fiat is in Stokesley which is a nice run out as I can stop off at my cheese shop in Northallerton. 

Its a CAT D that one though. Apparently it was light end front damage and the air bags deployed so it was uneconomical to repair. (apparently). I read somewhere that CAT D Cars are harder to insure, does anyone know? I did a quote just now for it on Go Compare and it never asked if it was CAT D.


----------



## yarmouth

fatbuddha said:


> go and drive something like I mentioned - I don't think you'll find them too big. more like a more upright version of what you currently drive -* and much easier to get in and out of*. as long as you avoid the Chelsea tractor varieties of SUV (X5, Range Rover, Q7 etc) they drive much like a standard car.


Sensible advice from fats there Barry, think about your knees.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We don't want the bugger looking down on us, he already thinks he's better than us :roll:


----------



## barryd

Nah. As said, Im really not a fan of big lardy cars. Small and nippy preferred. In a moment of madness I almost considered an MX5 as Mrs D likes the look of them but they are over £300 a year to tax now and being a tight git when it comes to paying tax or buying motors I considered paying that much for tax a bit like paying to park the motorhome.  It might have been funny watching me fall out of one though. My Honda Prelude was the worst. Bucket seats and about as low to the ground as a Chiwawa. There was no dignified way to get out of that and I wasnt as much as a spaz then either.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought all cars were £140 regardless now.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I thought all cars were £140 regardless now.


Nope. The Eco Fiesta I drove the other day was £0 Tax and the two today are £30 and £20 a year

Its been a crappy afternoon though. The Aygo was in bits when we got there as nobody had told the mechanic someone was coming to drive it so I drove it up the road with half the dash missing. Crap. Steering as dodgy as the C1 I tried and even more gutless. Then I dropped my iPhone on the forecourt when we were leaving and smashed the glass front. 

The Hyundai Getz looked more promising but the bloke selling it who had been super helpful and very nice on the phone was completely different when we asked for a test drive. Seemed reluctant and frankly was a bit rude, that put me right off but I have to say it drove really well and went like the clappers but there was a noise like a scraping noise which he reckoned was just the brakes slightly binding with it being stood a while. However I wasnt convinced and put the car in Neutral at 40 mph and the noise went away, put it back in gear and it returned. He said he would get it looked at but his attitude has put me off to be honest which is a pity as I think it might have been a bit of a bargain.

Im still quite keen to look at the wacky yellow Fiat 500 but still not sure if buying a CAT D is a good idea or not. Anyone ever bought one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Had a couple of cat Ds, no real worries if you intend keeping it and it has been properly repaired, but they do it to make money so some will skimp on doing a nicoe job and plump for an alright job.


----------



## yarmouth

Barry, my car is a cat D, rear end damage. I got insurance no problem and a not over the top price. This was only last October.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I still hold the thumbs up to our VW Up. Stood 3 and a half months, started first time and immediately took her for her M O T and failed on just one dodgy tyre.
70 mpg £42 to fill the tank, low insurance and a great drive too with no road tax to pay.

Dave


----------



## barryd

Thanks. I like the look of the VW UP but im just not sure a 1 litre petrol or any small petrol is going to do it for me after trying the dinky Aygo and C1. They look good but you put your foot down, not much happens.

Just been talking to a local dealer who had a 500 and an i10 Hyundai and he suggested this. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...l=ASTRA&postcode=dl117hh&make=VAUXHALL&page=1

My Dad had Astras for years and they were always pretty good. Dreadfully boring but ok. Looks a nice spec though but its not a yellow Fiat with 65 written on it. 

Someone just sell me a car FFS!


----------



## raynipper

Go back to another Golf Barry but with 140hp.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Go back to another Golf Barry but with 140hp.
> 
> Ray.


That was what I started off looking at but was put off by various people telling me the 2.0 TDI was crap


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The 1.9 has a different feel Barry (IMHO) it seems to be more torquey at lower revs, stays in top longer, but the 2.0 is hardly crap, look at the online reviews from honest John and Parkers guide.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Honest Johns review of the Mk5 Golf is not great though https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/volkswagen/golf-v-2004/

His review of the Astra is better https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/vauxhall/astra-j-2009/

Trouble is just about everything you can find mediocre or bad reviews.

To be honest the best drive and most impressive so far has been the cheap as chips Hyundai Getz yesterday but there was clearly something wrong somewhere (could be nothing) and the guy selling it was a complete knob.

Its starting to feel like my van. Just cant find anything. Maybe its me.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> That was what I started off looking at but was put off by various people telling me the 2.0 TDI was crap


'Various People' can lead you astray Barry. Yes the 2L is a different animal and what with more emission regs on it might feel a bit less 'punchy'.
But you just get used to a different power curve.

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha

the last VW I had was the Golf 2.0 Bluemotion Estate. didn't find the engine that bad and it was a typical VW build - solid if a bit dull. prior to that I had the 2.0 EOS - basically a Golf chassis. again a good car.

I don't think there is that much wrong with the 2.0 diesel - it works fine


----------



## Glandwr

Changed car last year for an 08 Passat that just happened to be a 4motion (4x4). Truely surprised at its performance in the 4 bad doses of snow we have had so far this winter. I believe Golfs also come with the 4motion option. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## homenaway

Hi,
I've got a Hyundai i10 had it from new five and a half years ago. We only use it as a run around so it's very low mileage but we're not selling so sorry.

It was city car of the year a while ago and not that speedy or economical about 42 mpg but only £20 tax.

They sold lots with a fairly basic spec but air conditioning .

I've just opened the bonnet to check the battery as it didn't start first go yesterday and battery is at 12.4v so maybe needs a new one but that's the first time I've had to open the bonnet between main dealer annual services.

The Getz is old engineering compared to the i10 and they are a lot cheaper.

Hope you find something soon

Steve


----------



## barryd

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> I've got a Hyundai i10 had it from new five and a half years ago. We only use it as a run around so it's very low mileage but we're not selling so sorry.
> 
> It was city car of the year a while ago and not that speedy or economical about 42 mpg but only £20 tax.
> 
> They sold lots with a fairly basic spec but air conditioning .
> 
> I've just opened the bonnet to check the battery as it didn't start first go yesterday and battery is at 12.4v so maybe needs a new one but that's the first time I've had to open the bonnet between main dealer annual services.
> 
> The Getz is old engineering compared to the i10 and they are a lot cheaper.
> 
> Hope you find something soon
> 
> Steve


Thanks, They are starting to look like a sensible choice but I am surprised at your fuel economy figures. The one Im looking at on autotrader claims 57mpg combined. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...odel=I10&postcode=dl117hh&make=HYUNDAI&page=1

Are you just using it in town though? Our usage would be mainly country B roads, bit of duel carriageway and occasional town use. 6000 miles per year.

Im considering a Seat Leon 1.9 tdi now as well as it has the old bullet proof 1.9 Golf engine.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...dl117hh&radius=15&page=1&advert-type=promoted

Sensible choice would be the Hyundai but if its gutless the TDI may be a better option


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You still pratting about Barfs   don't go down the jerry hat trick cars groups, you're only a toddler, get something interesting.


----------



## barryd

Jerry Hat trick?


----------



## barryd

Oh I get it, codgers. 

I just want something that won't break that's also cheap. They do exist, well they used to, look at the old Golf. The old Golf which very much sounds like it's about to croak.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know it's early for you but come on, you can work that one our for yourself Barfs; )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just get a golf.

I thought Liz could procrastinate, but you could give her lessons.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Oh I get it, codgers.
> 
> I just want something that won't break that's also cheap. They do exist, well they used to, look at the old Golf. The old Golf which very much sounds like it's about to croak.


The only thing stronger than the golf is the old Volvo 440. It might even be Barry proof.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There is only one thing Barry proof.


----------



## barryd

The newer Golfs though do not have a good reputation, the older 1.9 TDI is the one to go for and thats in the Leon I might look at later in the week. You might think Im farting about for a cheap car but its important to get it right and in the price bracket Im looking at there are some right Lemons. To be honest I could go out and spend a lot more but I dont see why I should really. Did very well last time 10 years ago for not much money although things have moved on and got much more complicated. Now Im worried about buying a diesel that has DPF as they are designed for long motorway miles not necessarily the type of driving I now do so if I get a Golf or A Leon it needs to be the 1.9 TDI without DPF but even the fecking dealer I called today wasnt sure if it had one or not!

Today though I drove a Hyundai i10, Mazda 2 and an Astra 1.7 CDTI.

The Hyundai reminds me of the little Square cars in the cartoons out of Viz but it was sweet as a nut. Mazda was like a go kart and the Astra was a terrific drive but a bit lardy and just full of stuff that would break as soon as I drove it away. Hyundai is winning at the moment but there is still the Leon to look at, maybe a Honda and possibly the funky yellow Fiat 500.

Im sick of it to be honest. Ill have to live with it for 5-10 years though so dont want to cock it up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're going to PX the A6 when we sell the house, Liz wants to go for personal leasing, I'm less sure, it does have its merits, but it'll be £150 per month at least, £1800 PA, I'm used to buying cash, paying £3-4k and getting 3 years out of them at least, plus we can get a better class of car.

Never even driven a Golf though, had Passats, Audi 80s and A4s and A6s.


----------



## raynipper

Leasing is for companies or people with more money than years to live.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> The newer Golfs though do not have a good reputation, the older 1.9 TDI is the one to go for and thats in the Leon I might look at later in the week. You might think Im farting about for a cheap car but its important to get it right and in the price bracket Im looking at there are some right Lemons. To be honest I could go out and spend a lot more but I dont see why I should really. Did very well last time 10 years ago for not much money although things have moved on and got much more complicated. Now Im worried about buying a diesel that has DPF as they are designed for long motorway miles not necessarily the type of driving I now do so if I get a Golf or A Leon it needs to be the 1.9 TDI without DPF but even the fecking dealer I called today wasnt sure if it had one or not!
> 
> Today though I drove a Hyundai i10, Mazda 2 and an Astra 1.7 CDTI.
> 
> The Hyundai reminds me of the little Square cars in the cartoons out of Viz but it was sweet as a nut. Mazda was like a go kart and the Astra was a terrific drive but a bit lardy and just full of stuff that would break as soon as I drove it away. Hyundai is winning at the moment but there is still the Leon to look at, maybe a Honda and possibly the funky yellow Fiat 500.
> 
> Im sick of it to be honest. Ill have to live with it for 5-10 years though so dont want to cock it up.


I personally think your fussing far too much Barry.
Just buy a shiny 2 year old what you fancy......................................................... estate.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Leasing is for companies or people with more money than years to live.
> 
> Ray.


Err no Ray, 3 years is what we've been looking at some are 5 years, I do hope to last a bit longer than that :surprise::surprise:


----------



## raynipper

Leasing is like renting, never yours unless you pay even more cash after the 'term'.

Ray.


----------



## Gellyneck

Just get the Hyundai!
Ain't many companies that have had confidence in their cars to give a 5+ year warranty for as long as they have! Oh, and included RAC recovery as well!
You know it makes sense!


----------



## barryd

I Dont think Im fussing too much, anyway Im learning a lot. It seems to me that they have over complicated cars. All the gadgets and eco friendly filters etc are all well and good but they are not built to last and reading round a lot of the forums cars in the ten year age bracket are no longer rust buckets, the engines are generally ok but its all the stuff around them that fails. Diesels are no longer any good unless you do long motorway trips otherwise the DPF's clog up and do not regenerate properly. FFS! I Thought it was just Doctor Who that regenerated. The Fiat multi jet in the 500 apparently if it doesnt get to regenerate properly and is just driven short distances the particulate filter clogs up and the extra fuel introduced to the combustion chambers to burn off the particulates ends up in the sump, contaminating the sump oil and eventually raising its level to a point where the engine starts running on its sump oil, and because it's a compression ignition engine, the engine cannot be stopped, it just keeps going even if you turn it off and then blows up! 

Progress eh?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Personal leasing is a bit different, they buy back at the end of the lease or you go for a new car, but there are many permutations to look at, and each company has a different slant as well.

For instance, MG3 is £169 down and £169 per month, we won't go for that as the tech is really old fashioned, crap MPG etc, zero toys, it's just the last one we looked at.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Personal leasing is a bit different, they buy back at the end of the lease or you go for a new car, but there are many permutations to look at, and each company has a different slant as well.
> 
> For instance, MG3 is £169 down and £169 per month, we won't go for that as the tech is really old fashioned, crap MPG etc, zero toys, it's just the last one we looked at.


Worrabout a 1999 VW Golf Diesel Kev with a private Reg? You can have that for two months leasing cost and Im robbing myself!! Long MOT, one careful Lady owner.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gellyneck said:


> Just get the Hyundai!
> Ain't many companies that have had confidence in their cars to give a 5+ year warranty for as long as they have! Oh, and included RAC recovery as well!
> You know it makes sense!


Kia do 7 years, but Barfy is a snob


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Worrabout a 1999 VW Golf Diesel Kev with a private Reg? You can have that for two months leasing cost and Im robbing myself!! Long MOT, one careful Lady owner.


It apparently, is like the owner, Well F********


----------



## Gellyneck

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Kia do 7 years, but Barfy is a snob


Same company. Cars are built on same line with minor variances.
Hyundai 5 years unlimited mileage - KIA 7 years 100k mileage limit.


----------



## barryd

Gellyneck said:


> Same company. Cars are built on same line with minor variances.
> Hyundai 5 years unlimited mileage - KIA 7 years 100k mileage limit.


It is without doubt going to be the most trouble free option. Does it come with a pipe and slippers.


----------



## TeamRienza

My i10 a 1.2 engine gives 53mpg on a fairly regular basis. 2014 model. Bit of a shock after my MX5 but it is practical for an oul fella like me. My research seemed to throw up lots of low mileage 3 to 4 year old cars. I think people either buy and trade or else they are pcp cars. Usually at not a bad price with lots of warranty left, assuming they have been serviced. We have the best of both worlds as we have an trail for longer trips or big loads.

You might want to look at the Kia Picanto. It comes out of the same factory and is equally as handy as the i10. Some reviewers believe that now the position is reversed and it is better than the i10. It also has a 7 year warranty.

Davy


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Im sick of it to be honest. Ill have to live with it for 5-10 years though so dont want to cock it up.


So no thought for the bloody car that will have to live with you abusing it for 5-10 years

You are mechanically heartless, you.:surprise:


----------



## barryd

TeamRienza said:


> My i10 a 1.2 engine gives 53mpg on a fairly regular basis. 2014 model. Bit of a shock after my MX5 but it is practical for an oul fella like me. My research seemed to throw up lots of low mileage 3 to 4 year old cars. I think people either buy and trade or else they are pcp cars. Usually at not a bad price with lots of warranty left, assuming they have been serviced. We have the best of both worlds as we have an trail for longer trips or big loads.
> 
> You might want to look at the Kia Picanto. It comes out of the same factory and is equally as handy as the i10. Some reviewers believe that now the position is reversed and it is better than the i10. It also has a 7 year warranty.
> 
> Davy


Trouble is there is not much choice around here. Picanto seems to be the odd 1 litre and I just dont think it will be powerful enough. The i10 was a 1.25 litre and was pretty nippy up to 40mph. I would like a diesel 1.4 Yaris circa 2007 if I could find one. I think the newer i10s are a bit better on fuel. The one I am looking at is 2010, 1 owner, 50000 miles. Im not that bothered as the tax and low running and servicing costs will make up for losing 5-10 mpg over what the Golf does.

Yes Geoff. Good point. Thats why I liked the old PD 1.9 TDI engine, even I Cant break it. When the car eventually falls into a heap (any time now) the engine will probably chug off up the road on its own. Its been so long since I explored the used car market Im amazed at how it has changed. They need to rewind a bit, get rid of all the technology and go back to reliable no frills tractor engines like the old TDI.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just had a look at that Leon properly, of all the ones you've posted that's the one I'd plump for so far, looks to be well looked after, well serviced, electric windies, A/C cruise control (handy in the specs camera zones) steering wheely radio controls, MP3 player, a real no brainer, and the one I'd go see and if it drove alright offer them £2k for it.


----------



## erneboy

barryd said:


> I Dont think Im fussing too much, anyway Im learning a lot. It seems to me that they have over complicated cars. All the gadgets and eco friendly filters etc are all well and good but they are not built to last and reading round a lot of the forums cars in the ten year age bracket are no longer rust buckets, the engines are generally ok but its all the stuff around them that fails. Diesels are no longer any good unless you do long motorway trips otherwise the DPF's clog up and do not regenerate properly. FFS! I Thought it was just Doctor Who that regenerated. The Fiat multi jet in the 500 apparently if it doesnt get to regenerate properly and is just driven short distances the particulate filter clogs up and the extra fuel introduced to the combustion chambers to burn off the particulates ends up in the sump, contaminating the sump oil and eventually raising its level to a point where the engine starts running on its sump oil, and because it's a compression ignition engine, the engine cannot be stopped, it just keeps going even if you turn it off and then blows up!
> 
> Progress eh?


That's a nice story Baz, very interesting. Not quite sure how the stuff in the sump is supposed to get into the combustion chambers. Do you have a link to where you found the story. I'd like to read more about it? Ta.


----------



## raynipper

I can only agree with you Barry about new cars progress to the point of ridiculous innovations.
Our new ish VW has stop/start which is all very well in congested cities but a pita anywhere else. After a longish drive you wonder why it stops.
The electric handbrake is also a pita as it locks on and can't just let you roll back without selecting gear and driving back.
Park Assist it an expensive and unnecessary pointless extra 99% of motorists won't use.
Lane Assist is another questionable asset. It just makes me feel uncomfortable.
Tyre repair aerosols sealants are totally useless imho.
Keyless entry is being hacked by 13 year old kids.
Glove boxes are getting so small as to not accommodate even a pair of thick gloves.

I'm sure there are plenty more that escape me for now.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Leon Barfs, get the Leon.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> That's a nice story Baz, very interesting. Not quite sure how the stuff in the sump is supposed to get into the combustion chambers. Do you have a link to where you found the story. I'd like to read more about it? Ta.


I found various horror stories about it yesterday including an article in the Guardian (could have been Telegraph). I may have quoted it incorrectly but here is one link. https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/askhj/...ngine-failure-in-my-fiat-500-multijet-diesel-

Its madness as many people do indeed buy small diesels to potter around town and do short journeys under the impression that they are going to enjoy 60+ mpg trouble free motoring but long term or even short term your asking for trouble if the car has DPF fitted which all do after 2009.

ESP Traction control is another one that can be an expensive repair it seems and of course is an MOT Failure if it conks. Was it ever necessary to fit Traction control onto a 110 hp pish boring little hatchback? My Fiat 20v Turbo didnt even have it and it was 260hp and would do 162mph and 0-6 in 5.5 sec FFS!

I came across the electronic handbrake Ray mentioned in an Astra yesterday. A Fecking ASTRA!!! WTF? Why? Just why? Its all very well selling gimmicky stuff like this on traditionally boggy basic A to B cars when they are new but they are just expensive problems waiting to happen for the frugal used buyer 5, 10 or more years down the line. Perhaps its deliberate I dunno but I would say the chances of me getting an older car and it lasting me a decade like the last one are zero.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't the DPF be removed?

Electric handbrake is easier and cheaper to fit, just a control box on the ABS system basically, no heavy levers, cables etc

A6 has ESP, I just thought it was a guardian angel type of thing, sixth sense or second sight   it's turned off anyway.


----------



## Gellyneck

barryd said:


> Im sick of it to be honest. Ill have to live with it for 5-10 years though so dont want to cock it up.


If you keep fan...., eh faffin about like whot you are there won't be many of those left to get your monies worth out of it!:surprise:


----------



## fatbuddha

> I came across the electronic handbrake Ray mentioned in an Astra yesterday. A Fecking ASTRA!!! WTF? Why? Just why? Its all very well selling gimmicky stuff like this on traditionally boggy basic A to B cars when they are new but they are just expensive problems waiting to happen for the frugal used buyer 5, 10 or more years down the line. *Perhaps its deliberate I dunno* but I would say the chances of me getting an older car and it lasting me a decade like the last one are zero.


it's the old trickle down issue innit - what was once only on high end cars, becomes the norm in all vehicles. for example - electric windows, radios/music players, velour upholstery, rear screen heaters etc etc. many of us around these parts will remember new vehicles without these back in the day, but they are expected items these days. and these items do get more reliable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aye, we were glad to have doors that stayed closed and a radio, don't they're born these younguns.

When I were a lad We.......


----------



## barryd

Im going to look at this tonight. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...n=at_cars&postcode=dl117hh&make=TOYOTA&page=1

Petrol rather than diesel but its very cheap for a 2010 Yaris. Called the bloke and although it says trader on Autotrader it turns out he works as an auto electrician in Durham and trades the odd car from there. He lives in Darlington though and as Im at the dentist there this afternoon I said I would have a look at 5pm. I suspect its pretty much like buying private though and there will be little or no comeback. A few alarm bells ringing but ill have a look at it and suss him and the car out. IF he is trade though and it says HPI Clear on the add presumably he will have to produce that report?


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Im going to look at this tonight. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...n=at_cars&postcode=dl117hh&make=TOYOTA&page=1
> 
> Petrol rather than diesel but its very cheap for a 2010 Yaris. Called the bloke and although it says trader on Autotrader it turns out he works as an auto electrician in Durham and trades the odd car from there. He lives in Darlington though and as Im at the dentist there this afternoon I said I would have a look at 5pm. I suspect its pretty much like buying private though and there will be little or no comeback. A few alarm bells ringing but ill have a look at it and suss him and the car out. IF he is trade though and it says HPI Clear on the add presumably he will have to produce that report?


If it's all good and the only thing worrying you is warranty, price one up and ask him to knock it off the price.

Terry


----------



## barryd

Well it's Darlington so just a couple of miles to my mechanic. If it feels right I'll insist they get to check it over. If he is a legit seller and the car is fine he should not object.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Im going to look at this tonight. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...n=at_cars&postcode=dl117hh&make=TOYOTA&page=1
> 
> Petrol rather than diesel but its very cheap for a 2010 Yaris. Called the bloke and although it says trader on Autotrader it turns out he works as an auto electrician in Durham and trades the odd car from there. He lives in Darlington though and as Im at the dentist there this afternoon I said I would have a look at 5pm. I suspect its pretty much like buying private though and there will be little or no comeback. A few alarm bells ringing but ill have a look at it and suss him and the car out. IF he is trade though and it says HPI Clear on the add presumably he will have to produce that report?


But it's short on doors, you WILL regret it.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> But it's short on doors, you WILL regret it.
> 
> Ray.


Long time since Barry needed the excitement of a back seat.:grin2:

Terry


----------



## barryd

Ha ha! What makes you think I ever bothered climbing into the back seat? Front seats are better cos... Sorry wrong forum.

So here I am waiting to view this Yaris In the dark and there is nobody here.


----------



## erneboy

Good. Never buy a car in the dark, or under forecourt lights for that matter.


----------



## coppo

Nice that Yaris, I thought you were looking at spending just a few hundred quid, decided to up your budget a bit?


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Good. Never buy a car in the dark, or under forecourt lights for that matter.


He did turn up. Car was lovely (in the dark). No really it seems to be very good condition and once inside just felt a much better build and together car than anything else ive looked at and drove perfect. The guy has agreed to let me whizz it down to my garage to let them have a look at it. The only thing thats put me off is the air con may not be working and the stamped service book is only stamped to 2015 by the main dealer but the oil looked thin enough and a nice brown colour. Apparently thats good. Bit of a gamble but the last owner is the same women thats had it since 2012 and had it serviced regularly until 2015 so maybe she stopped using a main dealer I dunno.

On the way home I met my neighbour who said defo go for the Petrol Yaris (This one) As the diesels have big engine problems as they reach 100k although I cant find any evidence of this but he may have a point. 6000 miles a year is all I do and it does sound like 10-12 year old diesels are not trouble free. Petrol one is 2010. I think I am going to bin diesels off and if the mechanic says this petrol one is good ill have it. Assuming I Can get a bit knocked off if it needs air con fixing or a service.


----------



## Mrplodd

erneboy said:


> Good. Never buy a car in the dark, or under forecourt lights for that matter.


Or in the rain (it's hides paint defects)

Andy


----------



## erneboy

Have the aircon sussed before you do the deal if it's important to you. It may be a £50 fix or it could be many hundreds. Depends what's wrong with it. A lot of people seem to think that aircon can be "fixed" by recharging it, and that might be so for a while but if the gas is escaping you'll need to recharge it at regular intervals or find and fix the leak.

The crappy old car Mrs Eb bought here in Spain now has an aircon problem. Having worked on the day she bought it six weeks ago it now doesn't. When I switched it on during the test drive the seller told me he'd had it re gassed thinking that telling me that would please me. It did anything but. Now I know why he had it done, it's leaking.


----------



## 747

coppo said:


> Nice that Yaris, I thought you were looking at spending just a few hundred quid, decided to up your budget a bit?


He's upped his game and rustled a few more Sheep. :surprise:


----------



## barryd

Every car I have bought has had Air con problems apart from my Fiat 20v Turbo but just about everything else broke on that and until last year the 20 year old Golfs was perfect then it just died and of course I just left it. I kind of treat it that if its working its a bonus on an old car but chances are it will be knackered pretty soon. Going to try and get this one down to my mechanic tonight if possible. If its no good im just going to get the ridiculous i10 Viz car. Mrs D has had enough and frankly so have I. I think I am making the right decision about not getting another diesel though. An older one is now likely to be trouble down the line and a newer one will have the dreaded DPF which I now gather cannot be tampered with or removed as its going to become part of the MOT test.


----------



## fatbuddha

barryd said:


> *Every car I have bought has had Air con problems apart from my Fiat 20v Turbo but just about everything else broke *on that and until last year the 20 year old Golfs was perfect then it just died and of course I just left it. I kind of treat it that if its working its a bonus on an old car but chances are it will be knackered pretty soon. Going to try and get this one down to my mechanic tonight if possible. If its no good im just going to get the ridiculous i10 Viz car. Mrs D has had enough and frankly so have I. I think I am making the right decision about not getting another diesel though. An older one is now likely to be trouble down the line and a newer one will have the dreaded DPF which I now gather cannot be tampered with or removed as its going to become part of the MOT test.


I nearly bought one of them Fiat Coupe jobs but too many reports of shoddy build put me off - same with Alfa who do some lovely looking cars but have a shocking reliability problem. I think anyone who buys an Italian brand and made car needs a reality check!


----------



## barryd

fatbuddha said:


> I nearly bought one of them Fiat Coupe jobs but too many reports of shoddy build put me off - same with Alfa who do some lovely looking cars but have a shocking reliability problem. I think anyone who buys an Italian brand and made car needs a reality check!


Nah! If your a proper petrol head you have to have owned at least one Italian Sports car and experienced all the pain that goes with it. I just fell in love with the Pininfarina design and looks. It was a bit of a fun Car really and back then I didnt care about the cost of running it although in the end I was kind of relieved when it blew up when Mrs D was reversing it off the drive. 

Pretty car and at 260bhp and weighing about the same as a Nissan Micra it was ****ting fast! The worst thing about it though was while it handled ok (not as good as my old Prelude) at high speed if you took your foot off on a bend the back end felt like it was about to overtake the front so you had to just keep it going which could be a bit pant wetting but I had even less sense then than I have now. Best I get an i10 I reckon as the hooligan is still in there lurking. 

On the beach!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz had an Alfa when I met her, beautiful to look at, pile of crap to drive, the car wasn't bad though.


----------



## barryd

Most people thought that was an Alfa but its not. I had an Alfa sud for a short while when I was 18, that was a flying machine as well. Well compared to the Escorts and minis we were all driving in 1984 it was. Complete Rot box though. They made a nice sound though. I remember being chauffeured around Dublin and Ireland in the mid 90s by our Irish Rep in a 3litre Alpha. He was bonkers but the car was seriously quick. I think I aged a year every visit.


----------



## raynipper

Barry you must be very lucky in love cos your crap at cars.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Well I was (is?) certainly more interested in girls than cars Ray for sure. 

Any road up. I almost bought the Toyota Yaris. I loved it but something just didnt add up with the history and the seller. I may have walked away from a legit vehicle and an honest seller but something didnt feel right. 

Ive completely had enough though so ive just opted for the little i10. Ive wangled a warranty, service etc but hes only offered me £200 for my car and wouldnt drop the price for a cash sale only either so ive just accepted it. I cant be bothered with the hassle of putting the old one on ebay or selling the plate which I suspect is not worth transferring.

What swung it in the end was the dealer himself was a shining example of what all car dealers should be. Just super helpful without being pushy and "seems" a genuine guy. The car industry seriously needs to up its game in terms of honesty, professionalism and customer service. It is by far the worst buying experience of any industry sector I have ever had the displeasure to get involved in.

Thanks for all the help and advice on here. I look forward to driving around in my little box on wheels.


----------



## raynipper

Great Barry and 'congratulations' on your new wheels. Does it have more doors than the Yaris? Two door cars like avocado ones are an acquired taste.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Yeah it has four doors Ray. How exciting!!!!  

Actually to be fair it drove really well and as long as you dont want to go over 40 mph quickly it should be a hoot!


----------



## raynipper

You will thank me for that Barry. Just try getting out of the back seat of a friends two door low slung sporty bit of rubbish when supermarket cat parks hardly allow the smaller four doors to open.
Then there mums who try and strap jnr. into the back seat and the much larger two door is unable to swing open.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Well we never carry passengers so not that bothered but its useful for chucking stuff in the back, shopping, gym kit etc, Booze


----------



## raynipper

Barry. If you really want to see how far and how annoying a modern car has got, take a look here.
I can't see us all driving one of these unless you are a 13 year old IT specialist.






Ray.


----------



## erneboy

A not entirely unconnected story.

I was parked in a small yard behind the local supermarket here a few weeks ago here in Spain. Sitting in my car reading with the doors and windows open, in so far as my car has doors and windows. My attention was attracted to a low swooshing noise, I was unfamiliar with the sound. It carried on for maybe half a minute. Eventually curiosity got the better of me and I had a look around. The sound was coming from quite a large SUV which had been turning in a limited space and moving into a parking space. The car was only a few yards away from me yet it was completely silent except for the noise of the tyres on the concrete yard. It was quite alarming to realise that a large vehicle could move around in virtual silence. I dare say that on a tarmac surface it would have been quieter still.

I realised watching it that, when on foot, I listen for vehicles as much, if not more, than I look for them. I can envisage circumstances where this could be dangerous.

My hearing, by the way, is very good. I often hear things that others don't, conversations or vehicles in the distance for instance.


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> Barry. If you really want to see how far and how annoying a modern car has got, take a look here.
> I can't see us all driving one of these unless you are a 13 year old IT specialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray.


Since you have to look at and touch the screen for every function, I wonder whether it would run foul of British Police interpretation regarding driving without due care.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My thoughts too Geoff, I have seen a Tesla on the road recently, but it went by so bloody fast,I didn't see very much


----------



## barryd

Yep they can keep the technology. I dont need it or want it. The car Ive bought reminds me a bit of my old Renault 5 from years ago. Small and stupid but there isnt much in it to break. The jury will be out for a long time but if its not a Lemon ill probably keep it until its ready to be scrapped. Perhaps ten years if it doesnt let me down. The Golf never did but just about everything electrical on it has now failed. Even stuff like the wing mirror adjusters. They are Electric and they packed up years ago. Now you have to stick your finger out of the window and push them. They Hyundai has a stick that you waggle. Unlikely to break (Well it is me though).

I agree about silent vehicles being dangerous. Our Honda scooter is like that. You could hear the old Pug 2 stroke we had coming from miles away as it screamed its way to the top of a pass but this one just goes. brrrrrrrrrr and makes hardly any noise at all at low speed. Nobody hears it. Ive brrrrrred along 5ft behind walkers and they just dont hear you.

Picking up the new Motor at 12am


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Are you all excited now then


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Are you all excited now then


Yeah  I am so excited with my new car ive decided to get pissed and try and forget about the last few weeks dredging around from one Swiss Tony run garage to another.

Handover all went smoothly, he even put some petrol in it (must remember to put petrol in and not diesel).  Took a bit of getting used to having been used to diesels for a decade and remembering that you need to ring its neck to the red line in each gear  Actually its not bad. Reports said they are noisy at motorway speeds but I had it up to 90 on the A66 no bother and it was ok, I just turned the CD player up. My own stuff obviously which has to be played loud anyway. The biggest bonus with my knackered knees with it clearly being designed with codgers in mind is its a breeze to get in and out of, the doors no longer have to be pried open like the old one and held there with your foot and its like parking and manoeuvring a lickle go cart in Morrisons car park. Trouble is in Barney Im now worried about the old dears and Chelsea tractor drivers bashing into it and scratching it as its (for now) in mint condition.

Its so short and stumpy it fits on the drive almost behind Hank though and I bet I could just lift the front wheels up and strap it to the scooter rack if we wanted to and not bother with an A Frame. Surprisingly agile and flat handling on the twisty B roads around here. iPhone plugs straight into it and the AirCon seems to work. Thats it, nothing else to report.

Im blown away.  Not!

Thanks for all the help though, glad its all over!

Stumpy!!! (Coul be its new name)


----------



## raynipper

A granny would be proud Baz. It won't get vandalized it will get sympathy.

Ray.


----------



## 747

If you ever give me a lift in it, we will look like Noddy and Big Ears. :grin2:


----------



## Matchlock

Well at least it has passed its mot over the years apart from the one the day before you picked it up, have fun and treat it well.

https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Yeah  I am so excited with my new car ive decided to get pissed and* try and forget about the last few weeks dredging around from one Swiss Tony run garage to another. *


We will try.

God help us if you think of changing Hank:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> We will try.
> 
> God help us if you think of changing Hank:surprise:
> 
> Geoff


What do you mean `think about changing Hank´ he's been thinking about it for the past 18 months, where have you been.?


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> What do you mean `think about changing Hank´ he's been thinking about it for the past 18 months, where have you been.?


Yeah, but he has not been running around looking at lots of MHs and reporting back every evening as to why they are not the right one - as in 'no rear lounge' FFS

I am not sure he sat in our 'Front lounge, which has a bigger window and more overall windows than his Kontiki - and no bed to make up (s'pose that is Servant Michelle's problem)>


----------



## nicholsong

Barry's new numberplate looks a bit like 'Worrzle'

Just an observation for a getting-on owner:grin2:


----------



## barryd

Yes its true! I have been on about changing Hank for, actually about five years but there is no replacement! Talk about the view Captain? When your backed in with a rear lounge your not competing with the folks that are sat in the seats they drive in because your nearer the view and sticking out with windows rear and side whereas the folks sat in front lounges (well not lounging but sat in a chair) are two metres behind you facing forward.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Congrats Barfs, you have finally become a pensioner, well everyone will think they're following one now > >


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Yes its true! I have been on about changing Hank for, actually about five years but there is no replacement! Talk about the view Captain? When your backed in with a rear lounge your not competing with the folks that are sat in the seats they drive in because your nearer the view and sticking out with windows rear and side whereas *the folks sat in front lounges (well not lounging but sat in a chair) are two metres behind you facing forward.*


You must have been p*ssed when you wrote that at 0130 as I could not make sense of 'two metres behind you facing foward'. We can choose the front chairs(swivelled round) or we can both lounge on the long settee - one each end, but the chairs turned round are more comfortable than upright bench backs, because they tilt and have armrests.

I know we will never agree on lounges, so if you do succumb to a MH without a rear lounge, you will be owing me many cases of wine:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> You must have been p*ssed when you wrote that at 0130 as I could not make sense of 'two metres behind you facing foward'. We can choose the front chairs(swivelled round) or we can both lounge on the long settee - one each end, but the chairs turned round are more comfortable than upright bench backs, because they tilt and have armrests.
> 
> I know we will never agree on lounges, so if you do succumb to a MH without a rear lounge, you will be owing me many cases of wine:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Geoff


Yeah I was pissed. I think (but cant be sure) I Was suggesting that because you have a long overhang in a motorhome with the lounge at the back (which you can lounge in) if your on a front row aire or summut with a view you can park much further back and get a better view whereas in a front lounge motorhome you either have to sit in the front seats to be near your view probably facing forward or if your on a bench or lounge seat your further down the van and cant see anything because some sod with a rear lounge van has reversed over the overhang next to you.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Congrats Barfs, you have finally become a pensioner, well everyone will think they're following one now > >


Following? Left behind I prefer to think. I might give Hynudai a boost in sales figures if people see one flying past them at 90 rather than the usual image of one sat in the middle lane doing 40 with some codger slumped over the steering wheel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It'll only do more than 90 once, off a cliff.


----------



## Mrplodd

barryd said:


> Following? Left behind I prefer to think. I might give Hynudai a boost in sales figures if people see one flying past them at 90 rather than the usual image of one sat in the middle lane doing 40 with some codger slumped over the steering wheel.


I take it you mean 90 KPH Barry? (Shortly to be reduced to 80 Kph?? in France anyway)

Andy


----------



## barryd

Mrplodd said:


> I take it you mean 90 KPH Barry? (Shortly to be reduced to 80 Kph?? in France anyway)
> 
> Andy


Errrrr. Yes Oshifer, of course thats what I meant!

I filled the little Bug full of petrol today for the first time. Flipping heck. Nobody told me it only had a 35 litre fuel tank! £32 and it was full! Half what the Golf used to take. That could get interesting as I only go into the big city where the bright lights and petrol stations are about once a month.


----------



## raynipper

You will need to carry a litre of petrol in the boot for when you do run out Barry. If it's so frugal it's easy to forget to fill it up.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Im not so sure it will be that frugal Ray. Least not the way I Drive anyway. We will see.


----------



## TeamRienza

Well Barry D, you have had the wee i10 for a week now. First impressions ?

Also Happy birthday I believe.

Davy


----------



## barryd

TeamRienza said:


> Well Barry D, you have had the wee i10 for a week now. First impressions ?
> 
> Also Happy birthday I believe.
> 
> Davy


Thanks. Dunno. Still cant decide if I have done the right thing. Wish I could have found an older Nissan Micra diesel or Golf 1.9 tdi (pre DPF) but I was getting desperate in the end. Drives ok, its nippy, handles well, looks like a toy, has very few gadgets to go wrong, doesnt even have remote locking which I didnt realise and its a PIA. Not sure about fuel consumption but I dont think its going to do anywhere near the Government figures of 54 MPG average or whatever it was. I filled it last week and so far its done 150 miles on half a tank (35 litre tank). IF thats right and I suspect the second half will go quicker thats less than 40 mpg. Will see when I fill it up.


----------



## raynipper

You shouda persevered and stuck out for another Golf. How long and late were the old 1.9L supplied? Luckily ours has only don't 140,000km and we bought it new.
Every year we think of changing but every year we ask why?

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Couldnt find one Ray and the old one was at deaths door. I live in the middle of nowhere. Being stranded without a car was not an option.


----------



## Gretchibald

barryd said:


> Thanks. Dunno. Still cant decide if I have done the right thing.


The i10 will 'grow on you'. My sister has one and during the six weeks she was unable to drive after her hip op. I drove it and came to like it. Took it to Dublin once , about 240mile round trip on motorways, a bit of wind noise but it easily sat at 70mph the whole way and was a very comfortable ride, no sore back etc at the end of it. In 9 years it has only needed a clutch and a clutch cable ( be sure to get the cable greased at service)
The friend/mechanic who services our MH and other 4 cars also services this one and tells me that it is one of the easiest cars to work at. My sister has ordered a new one and is giving me the old one , I've had a lot of big fancy cars in my time but this little one will suit my needs just fine.
ps Must be a different model than yours as it has central locking and air con .


----------



## barryd

Gretchibald said:


> The i10 will 'grow on you'. My sister has one and during the six weeks she was unable to drive after her hip op. I drove it and came to like it. Took it to Dublin once , about 240mile round trip on motorways, a bit of wind noise but it easily sat at 70mph the whole way and was a very comfortable ride, no sore back etc at the end of it. In 9 years it has only needed a clutch and a clutch cable ( be sure to get the cable greased at service)
> The friend/mechanic who services our MH and other 4 cars also services this one and tells me that it is one of the easiest cars to work at. My sister has ordered a new one and is giving me the old one , I've had a lot of big fancy cars in my time but this little one will suit my needs just fine.
> ps Must be a different model than yours as it has central locking and air con .


IT has Air con which seems to work and MP3 player. Does have central locking just you have to use the key. To be honest what you described above is why I bought it. Low running costs long term but I reckon the economy figures are way out. Maybe its the way I drive  I dont drive it probably like most i10 owners do. I was put off the DPF diesels as I dont do the mileage and most of our trips although they are out of town are less than 8 miles of country roads and a bit of dual carriageway.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> IT has Air con which seems to work and MP3 player. * Does have central locking just you have to use the key.* To be honest what you described above is why I bought it. Low running costs long term but I reckon the economy figures are way out. Maybe its the way I drive  I dont drive it probably like most i10 owners do. I was put off the DPF diesels as I dont do the mileage and most of our trips although they are out of town are less than 8 miles of country roads and a bit of dual carriageway.


Oh you poor thing you - must take up all your energy.:surprise:


----------



## Gretchibald

Was going to say that at least the thieves won't be able to use those hi tech gadgets to steal the code but it's so ugly who would want to steal it.


----------



## barryd

I don't think it even has an alarm. All newer cars are pug ugly and boxy if you ask me. I always wanted a Toyota Supra. Bring back the fast and furious coupes of the 90s!!!


----------



## raynipper

Barry, you are obviously not a family man or even a handy man.
Coupes are all show and no use. Estates or hatch backs are the only vehicles of versatility.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> *Barry, you are obviously not a family man *or even a handy man.
> Coupes are all show and no use. Estates or hatch backs are the only vehicles of versatility.
> 
> Ray.


I believe even Michelle has to stand by the road and give the hitchhiker's thumb to get a ride on the scooter.:surprise:


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Barry, you are obviously not a family man or even a handy man.
> Coupes are all show and no use. Estates or hatch backs are the only vehicles of versatility.
> 
> Ray.


Your right, Im not. For a moment I considered a Roadster like an MX5 or better still a Honda S2000 but the MX5 is a girls car and I would just loose my licence (Again) in the Honda.  I wish I still had my old Honda Prelude. That was a fantastic car. I think I did about 120000 miles in mine. Usually above three digits. I dont need versatility either. Just somewhere to sling a laptop and a few bits and the odd box of leffe.


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

Further to my earlier post about my i10 I had to get a new battery ( £53) first expense apart from annual services after five and a half years.

Just wear a trilby, or flat cap as you're up North, while you drive it and you will blend in fine. I've never seen one with go faster stripes like some of the Suzuki swifts! At least it's silver rather than the bargain basement red that mine is.

Steve


----------



## barryd

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> Further to my earlier post about my i10 I had to get a new battery ( £53) first expense apart from annual services after five and a half years.
> 
> Just wear a trilby, or flat cap as you're up North, while you drive it and you will blend in fine. I've never seen one with go faster stripes like some of the Suzuki swifts! At least it's silver rather than the bargain basement red that mine is.
> 
> Steve


I intend to up its image from pensioner flat cap to hooligan if possible.


----------



## barryd

Well today was the first full fill up since I last filled it up. 270 miles and the petrol warning light was on. 27 litres to fill it  Which by my maths works out 45.5 MPG, given that some of that was in hooligan mode its not too bad I guess but not as good as the government figures. The old Golf "said" according to the trip computer that it was doing about 48-52 mpg average usually so over 6000 miles a year the Hyundai will cost £50 a year more in fuel assuming a 3p difference in the cost of diesel and Petrol but the Hyundai is only £30 a year tax compared to £240 on the old Golf. I reckon if I drive it in "Flat cap" mode I might get 50mpg but I Cant do that as I need to change its reputation and image!  I might paint a go faster red strip across the bonnet or some flames over the wheel arches.


----------



## erneboy

Yes if you rev the guts out of it it may even keep up with the other traffic.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Yes if you rev the guts out of it it may even keep up with the other traffic.


Actually as it only weighs about as much as a small boy and is only the size of a pram with a 1.25 80hp engine its one of the nippiest little cars we tried. Engine is really eager. On paper its quicker to 60 than the old Golf was and it will easily top over a ton (allegedly, cough). Corners like its on rails as well which is odd as you think it would fall over.


----------



## Matchlock

barryd said:


> Actually as it only weighs about as much as a *small boy and is only the size of a pram *with a 1.25 80hp engine its one of the nippiest little cars we tried. Engine is really eager. On paper its quicker to 60 than the old Golf was and it will easily top over a ton (allegedly, cough). Corners like its on rails as well which is odd as you think it would fall over.


Small boy and prams, hope that is not a Freudian slip:surprise:


----------



## erneboy

I bet he's having freudian slurp right now. Or a pie.


----------



## raynipper

Barry, you must have a lead right boot cos today we managed 50mpg in a 2L 4x4 Tiguan using N roads. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Not really although Im not one to hang around at junctions or lights. Does my nut in people who seem to like to pull away at tortoise speed. Other than that 60 ish on the b roads. 70 on the duel carriageway bit more maybe. 

I have to go up to Middleton in Teesdale in the morning which is basically a 10 mile hill climb from Barnard Castle. That should be a good test. I Can freewheel back though.


----------

